# H&R and B&G suspension - how have they settled?



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

you dont consider eibach i see how it is lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lol, not an eibach fan, sorry buddy


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

better then my pedders LOL


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> better then my pedders LOL


Too expensive for my blood, but take a new pic, curious how they've settled


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yes sir, i will upload pics tommorow afternoon, the back got lower, the front pretty much stayed the same.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> yes sir, i will upload pics tommorow afternoon, the back got lower, the front pretty much stayed the same.


This^ But I hope you emailed them. They seem to be in the works of getting me a replacement front springs


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

once the sun goes down a bit i will get some pics today...here in phoenix the sun loves to ruin good pics


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah the owner of Pedders contacted me a couple days ago and are working on something. Really satisfied that they took the blame for a minor mistake and agreed to swap front springs.

Thanks Fiero




FieroItaliano85 said:


> This^ But I hope you emailed them. They seem to be in the works of getting me a replacement front springs


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah the owner of Pedders contacted me a couple days ago and are working on something. Really satisfied that they took the blame for a minor mistake and agreed to swap front springs.
> 
> Thanks Fiero


I'm working with someone 'high up' from Pedders as of this morning. More news to follow. Please PM me if you own the springs and let me know if you have this issue (or if yours are somehow fine)


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah the owner of Pedders contacted me a couple days ago and are working on something. Really satisfied that they took the blame for a minor mistake and agreed to swap front springs.
> 
> Thanks Fiero


No prob. I know they got my email, but I haven't heard from them.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

sorry it took me so long for the update on the b&g springs shawn but i just got her back from the body shop cause of my nice neighbor taking out the left side of my cruze..but here are a some pics i took today..1.6 drop in the front and 1.2 in the rear...i am going to see about getting it aligned today...i will let you all know what the outcome is


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> sorry it took me so long for the update on the b&g springs shawn but i just got her back from the body shop cause of my nice neighbor taking out the left side of my cruze..but here are a some pics i took today..1.6 drop in the front and 1.2 in the rear...i am going to see about getting it aligned today...i will let you all know what the outcome is


i was mad that i couldnt get these but i love how much lower the eibachs look


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i think the reason yours looks lower is because the eibachs look to have more of a rake to them. if you look at the gap in the rear on yours compared to mine it seems like the eibachs sit a bit higher in the rear. i am not positive but thats what it looks like to me


----------

